# 1940 girls schwinn tank restro...paint match



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Boris (Dec 9, 2012)

Great teamwork you guys. That tank looks FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 9, 2012)

*40*



Dave Marko said:


> Great teamwork you guys. That tank looks FANTASTIC!!!




Thanks Marko!


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 9, 2012)

Looks perfect, great job distressing just the right amount.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 9, 2012)

*40*



Gary Mc said:


> Looks perfect, great job distressing just the right amount.




Thanks ! Its amazing how you can age something 72 years in a matter of 2 weeks...


----------



## eeapo (Feb 5, 2015)

Excellent work, looks great.


----------

